# Lubfiplate No 630-AA alternative for Craftsman 536 886540



## ugmold (May 11, 2015)

Hi folks I have an old Craftsman Snowblower 536 886540 that the user manual says requires "Lubfiplate No 630-AA" for the gear case, I tried the usual 70/90 gear oil and it leaked thru, so I am assuming this might be a lot thicker, in fact a grease rather than an oil.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

JD cornhead grease.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> JD cornhead grease.


thats what i used cause couldnt find 00 grease at reasonable price either online or locally.
john deere cornhead grease is equivalent to 0 grease and came in a tube sized for grease guns for a few bucks


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

ugmold said:


> Hi folks I have an old Craftsman Snowblower 536 886540 that the user manual says requires "Lubfiplate No 630-AA" for the gear case, I tried the usual 70/90 gear oil and it leaked thru, so I am assuming this might be a lot thicker, in fact a grease rather than an oil.



Yes, your factory fill would be a NLGI No.1 grease which is very common among manufacturers for the auger gear box. I like to use the Lubriplate GR132 No.1 which most auto parts store (NAPA) can order in 16oz. tub.


----------



## ugmold (May 11, 2015)

JD Cornhead Grease, what a name!, thanks. I was starting to think maybe just Lithium grease would do it. I'll see if I can find some locally (hate to order doubles the price) or some Lubriplate GR132 No.1

Thanks


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

ugmold said:


> JD Cornhead Grease, what a name!, thanks. I was starting to think maybe just Lithium grease would do it. I'll see if I can find some locally (hate to order doubles the price) or some Lubriplate GR132 No.1
> 
> Thanks


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Going down to Michigan late next week, have to up 3or 4 of these.. Cotton Picker Grease.https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/super-s-cotton-picker-spindle-grease-00


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

This says it's an NLGI No. 0 lubricant.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

dbert said:


> This says it's an NLGI No. 0 lubricant.



From the manufacturer 630 AAA is a NLGI 0 and 630 AA is a #1 consistency, waterproof for GR132.:wink2:


https://www.lubriplate.com/Products/Multi-Purpose-Greases/630-Series.html


----------



## ugmold (May 11, 2015)

Great infö here. Thanks, I there is a tractor supply a couple of towns over, I think I'll pick up some of that 00 Grease. Thanks for the video on the Corn head grease, now I know how it got it's name.


----------

